# Reputable breeder in PA



## BobbyV43 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi everyone! My wife and I live in the Lehigh Valley of Pennsylvania and we are looking for a cockapoo puppy. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders in Eastern PA? it seems that the Lancaster area has a lot of "puppy mills" and we'd prefer to get our puppy from a responsible breeder who takes great care of their dogs.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome. I live in Maryland and recently bought a puppy from a very good breeder in Virginia. I too have researched puppies in PA and choose not to take that chance. The puppy mill families there are very good at hiding their facilities, even going as far as showing puppies at other family members property. There is a lot of information online as far as puppy mills in PA. It is truly frightening and so sad.

I found our breeder online and was very impressed with her kennel and dogs. She happens also to be a veterinarian. I'm sorry I can't offer any suggestions of breeders in PA. Good luck with your search. Hopefully someone here will offer information on a breeder in your area.


----------



## annushka (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello,
can you give info on your breeder in VA?
I am looking for a really reputable breeder
Thanks a lot,
Annushka


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

*VA breeder*

Hi, sorry for the delay I've had loads of problems getting logged into the forum for weeks. I was finally able to reset my password.

The breeder we bought from is in Blacksburg Va, Puff n Stuff Cockapoos. The breeder is a veterinarian and owner of the clinic, the pups are born there and kept there with their mother until they are ready to be adopted. The clinic is open 24 hrs so there is always someone there to monitor mom and pups. 

Kelly, the breeder has a beautiful kennel at her home and also breeds Goldendoodles. We were very impressed with her dogs and her kennel. Our little Sophie is a sweet, healthy and happy 1 1/2 yr old apricot. Her father is an American cocker spaniel and her mother is a miniature Poodle.


----------

